# MA over 35 and workouts



## Greg King (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok, i'm over 35( 40 really) just started and am looking for opinions on workout routines (stretching etc...)and what kind of results to expect and time frame for people like me .i know everyone is different and i am looking for ballpark results.Right now i find i am not real flexible obviously.but when i started last month i couldn't touch my toes and i've accomplished that now .sidesplits ?is that realistic. frontsplits?Don't need to get to the splits but it would be nice.anyone out there who started this late and achieved good flexability and how?


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 11, 2006)

Flexibility takes time, as in years. We are not as elastic as kids.  Actually putting alot of time into stretching especially after a workout on a consistent basis is the best.  Yoga also helps with flexibility.  I find that men usually are less flexible so probablly need to devote more time.  We woman on the other hand, have to do more upper body.  I started TKD at 47 so anything is possible. Check out the back threads in the TKD section, alot of good information about workouts and stretching there. TW


----------



## Gemini (Mar 11, 2006)

I've read several books and articles on the topic. Though I've found the information helpful, my best results have just been from repitition of the kicks I'm trying to improve on. Books such as _Stretching Scientifically_ are popular and several threads here are helpful. I would recommend you check out both thoroughly. 

Two things to keep in mind regardless of what direction you take. One, keep yourself hydrated and Two, Don't over do it. Trying to accomplish too much, too fast will send you in the opposite direction. Been there.

On the same topic, but a totally different train of thought. Our art (or at least the "popular" high kicking stuff) can be difficult without flexibility, but for the most part, isn't any more necessary than any other art. We have many older students that are not as flexible as they used to be, but are still effective practitioners. My point is, though it's nice, don't get too caught up in it. If you never get to the level you want, doesn't mean you have to be any less effective. It's far more important to know what you can and cannot do and work with it than to be able to kick a man off a horse. lol.

Good luck!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Mar 11, 2006)

I started at 24, but I was NOT flexible. It took me two and a half years to do a split. But watch out for other activities you might do. I started snowboarding. Eventhough I stretch before and after, I lost flexibility in MA. In snowboarding, we keep our knees bent, and our butts in. That's how we ride. We really don't have to be flexible. So it kind of hindered MA for me. But worth it  For me, anyways.

But like Gemini said, you don't have to kick high to be effective. I still have strong kicks. I just can't kick as high. Oh well. I rather kick like a mule than kick high.


----------



## howard (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Greg,

IMO you've got some pretty good advice so far.

I'll definitely agree with the recommendation about the Kurz book (_Stretching Scientifically_). It's probably the only book on stretching you'll ever need.  It contains particularly useful info for martial artists about when and how to incorporate stretching into your workouts and training.

Being able to do a front or side split is not really that good an indicator of how high or how well one can kick.  The best kickers I've ever seen, in terms of technique, power and height, couldn't do either split.  On the other hand, I've seen people who could drop easily into either split, but their kicking was not that good.

Best to practice kicking if you want to be a good kicker.  Stretching is only part of the answer.

Good luck... Just work at your own pace, and recognize your limits.  And be patient.  You will get more flexible over time.


----------



## bydand (Mar 12, 2006)

Get the book on stretching and then just practice.  42 here and I have to add, don't forget the Advil.  Just for those mornings where you might have overdid it a bit the night before in class, and your legs are reminding you that they really are not in as good of shape as your brain thinks they are yet.  Usually when you are paired up with some of the 20's crowd and don't want to fit the "old guy" image.


----------



## Greg King (Mar 13, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> I've read several books and articles on the topic. Though I've found the information helpful, my best results have just been from repitition of the kicks I'm trying to improve on. Books such as _Stretching Scientifically_ are popular and several threads here are helpful. I would recommend you check out both thoroughly.
> 
> I bought the book and i have started my routine i'll keep you updated on my progress


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 13, 2006)

howard said:
			
		

> Hi Greg,
> Being able to do a front or side split is not really that good an indicator of how high or how well one can kick.  The best kickers I've ever seen, in terms of technique, power and height, couldn't do either split.  On the other hand, I've seen people who could drop easily into either split, but their kicking was not that good.
> 
> Best to practice kicking if you want to be a good kicker.  Stretching is only part of the answer.



As others have said, high kicking is not the end all, but in TKD it is a must as it is very difficult to kick to head level for the required breaks without being able to kick high.  I don't know what your required breaks will be though or even if you have to, as some masters don't require breaks until black. Sudden awakening though.

As far as those that can split and were not good kickers, that is true.  My daughter could split well but wasn't a great high kicker/breaker.  Flexibility is just half of the equation, strength training the legs is the other half. My front kick is to head level from quad work.  I do a hundred double side kicks-low high in order for my kick to go up, but I am not quite down in splits-either front and side.  If I had that further flexibility, it would allow me to go higher more easily without fighting that pull.    And then I think about the thread where Kembudo Kempoka talks about what we are doing to our hips in kicking high. I have followed that Kurz book too.  Go slowly... TW


----------



## Greg King (Mar 13, 2006)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> As others have said, high kicking is not the end all, but in TKD it is a must as it is very difficult to kick to head level for the required breaks without being able to kick high. I don't know what your required breaks will be though or even if you have to, as some masters don't require breaks until black. Sudden awakening though.
> 
> As far as those that can split and were not good kickers, that is true. My daughter could split well but wasn't a great high kicker/breaker. Flexibility is just half of the equation, strength training the legs is the other half. My front kick is to head level from quad work. I do a hundred double side kicks-low high in order for my kick to go up, but I am not quite down in splits-either front and side. If I had that further flexibility, it would allow me to go higher more easily without fighting that pull. And then I think about the thread where Kembudo Kempoka talks about what we are doing to our hips in kicking high. I have followed that Kurz book too. Go slowly... TW


I don't have to be able to split but would like to get my leg or foot head high just because the people i would be sparring are able to ,plus when promotion does come around they do look at improvments in flexability as well as strength.alot of people i know that are blackbelts cannot split but do have the flexability to kick to the head .that is pretty much what i'm looking for.


----------



## Miles (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT Greg!

I suggest you train consistently and don't rush anything.  You will be using some muscles you likely have not used in awhile.  Don't get frustrated, just keep going.

Miles


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 14, 2006)

Be conservative when stretching.  

It's OK to push yourself to a little bit beyond your normal limits, as that's how we get stronger, faster, more flexible, etc.  However, there will be a point where enough is enough (for the time being).  Listen to your body, and don't try to push yourself too far when stretching. 

Also, do some light warm up stretches before hitting the flexibility building stretches.  This will cut down on the chances of getting an injury.  

Hopefully, no injuries will occur, but if they do (and it's going to happen to someone somewhere down the line), keep in mind that muscle strains take time to heal, and ligaments take even more time (poor blood flow).


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 14, 2006)

there is a great book called 'martial arts over 40'.  my older students swear by it.  there's a wealth of information on all aspects of training as we get older.


----------



## howard (Mar 15, 2006)

Greg King said:
			
		

> I bought the book and i have started my routine i'll keep you updated on my progress


Greg, good move IMO.

I've used that book for about ten years.  Based on my personal experience, I'd give you this advice:  if you choose to start isometric or PNF stretching as explained in the book, pay close attention to how often and when in your workouts Kurz recommends doing it.  His recommendations are right on the mark.  You can overwork your muscles pretty quickly by doing either type of stretching either too frequently or at the wrong time in your workouts.  And, I'd suggest that you never do either type of stretching without being thoroughly warmed up from some type of aerobic activity.  Doing either type of stretch with cold muscles is a sure way to injure yourself.

Good luck, and be patient.  You'll get results over time.


----------



## Ash_MT (Apr 7, 2006)

One of the instructors in my dojang reccomends stretching machines quite a bit, though I've never tried one myself.


----------



## ChineseKempoJerry (Apr 7, 2006)

On a positive note-

I have two clicks in the school I teach. The 20 somethings and the 40 somethings. It seems to me that no matter which age group you belong to, the students that progress are the ones that practice. Good news, you can do whateveryone else can do. The bad news, we just hurt longer!

Good luck in your training.

Best Regards,

Jerry


----------



## dewd (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Greg,

I realize this is a very old post, but I'm in the same situation (I'm 41 and starting over).  I was just wondering how it turned out for you?  Were able to get the flexibility you were after?  Any advice now that you've gone through the training after 40?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Gemini (Oct 6, 2010)

Always one of my favorite topics! It appears Greg hasn't posted in a couple of years, but there's a lot of good information on the thread. I would still recommend following it and let us know how you're doing.

Welcome to MT!


----------



## dewd (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome.  

I was hoping Greg would have some great advice on how to instantly loosen my hips enough to do a proper side kick.  

Oh well.  Back to slow but sure progress....


----------



## Stac3y (Oct 8, 2010)

dewd said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I was hoping Greg would have some great advice on how to instantly loosen my hips enough to do a proper side kick.
> 
> Oh well. Back to slow but sure progress....


 
I'm told general anesthesia works. :ultracool


----------



## Gemini (Oct 8, 2010)

Stac3y said:


> I'm told general anesthesia works. :ultracool


:rofl:




dewd said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I was hoping Greg would have some great advice on how to instantly loosen my hips enough to do a proper side kick.
> 
> Oh well. Back to slow but sure progress....


The only "great" advise I can think to give you is to NOT try to instantly loosen anything. Your body pretty much gives that up just about the time you were entering your teens. 
As we get older, we gets as set in it's ways physically as we do mentally. You have to coax it along. As you said; slow but sure progress.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Greg King (Oct 24, 2010)

dewd said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I was hoping Greg would have some great advice on how to instantly loosen my hips enough to do a proper side kick.
> 
> Oh well. Back to slow but sure progress....


 
SUPRISE I'M STILL HERE!!!!   You are never going to loosen your hips  quickly... it it took me two years get my side kick to chest high level(my side kick started at just above the knee level).... flexibility does not come easy for me...i am not, by nature ,a flexible person....a friend of mine achieved it in 8 months...also keep in mind i have been out because of illness for a while and i am just getting back into to it after a year off...but i was very pleased with my progress up until then...if you want it quickly stretch whenever you can...best advice i ever received was RELAX when you are stretching and don't "force" the stretch you will make better progress....the book i have is by Sang H. Kim...ultimate flexibility


----------



## dewd (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Greg, I'm glad you are still around.

I'm not flexible either but in the past 7 weeks I've gone from thigh high to waist high, so I guess there's hope.  

I did purchase Mr. Kim's flexibilty book as well as his "Martial Arts over 40".  They seem to be very well written.

Thanks for the response.  I'll let you know how it goes in a few years.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 26, 2010)

Martial Arts After 40 by Sang H Kim

Ultimate Flexibility: Complete Guide to Stretching for Martial Arts by Sang H Kim


----------



## Gemini (Oct 26, 2010)

I actually use the Ultimate flexibility DVD as a pre-work out.


----------



## iamfor3 (Oct 26, 2010)

Im over 40 had 2 back surgerys thought I would never touch my toes again It just takes time every day gets better its just going to take time!


----------



## Manny (Oct 28, 2010)

I am 43 y.o. and still kicking!!!! not like when I was a teen but I am still kicking jejejeje.

Manny


----------



## Greg King (Oct 29, 2010)

i forgot to answer your question about the sidekick.....i had one of the worst sidekicks ever when i started...what i did to improve was go to upper rank classes just to watch and tried to copy what they did ...very simple but it worked for me....also having dedicated instructors that are willing to work with you when there is an open matt helps alot....don't lose heart ...once you see improvements slight steps forward become great accomplishments when you are getting up there in age....most importantly remember to have fun.....if you need any more advice pm me or send me your email  or friend me on facebook.....Greg:ultracool



dewd said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I was hoping Greg would have some great advice on how to instantly loosen my hips enough to do a proper side kick.
> 
> Oh well. Back to slow but sure progress....


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Dec 1, 2011)

http://excoboard.com/martialwarrior/148253/1804203


----------

